# 18 years old to buy fish at Petsmart? What!?



## Marconis

Sometimes I buy cichlids at my local Petsmart when they have good stock. Tonight they had good stock. So, when I asked to buy them the girl told me no and that I needed to be 18. What the ****? 18? I've bought fish there many times before and nobody said **** about that. I was pretty angry and just went to my LFS and found some good fish. Did this girl not like me or something, or is that really a true Petsmart policy?


----------



## SinisterKisses

Might be a new policy, I know I've heard talk of it before.


----------



## Boomr99

It's not the first completely retarded thing I've heard a "Large Chain Pet Store" employee say either. And not even the most retarded thing either.

"Sure you can keep 3 Oscars in a 20 gallon tank!"


----------



## redstallion02

haha...

Sorry that is not funny. But I too have had a problem at pet smart that was pretty much on the same basis.

I went in there and grabbed a gold fish bowl. I wanted it for some coins, just a coin jar that it would look cool next to the tank.

Well at the time I was there I wanted to get some feeder gold fish for my turtles. They told me since I was buying a "goldfish bowl" they were not able to sell me feeders because the goldfish bowl would not have proper filtration and they would die.

I thought it was kinda crazy, haven't went back since.


----------



## darkenedkaven

I bought firebelly toads once. The 18 yr thing was told to me too. The lady also looked disappointed when I pulled out an ID. In her eyes, the kid with unnatural hair and piercings are just teenagers. But I got my toads. And will never buy anymore from there again. They didn't even make it 4 months.


----------



## SinisterKisses

redstallion02 said:


> haha...
> They told me since I was buying a "goldfish bowl" they were not able to sell me feeders because the goldfish bowl would not have proper filtration and they would die.


I'm sorry, I don't see how that's a problem? Goldfish bowls are one of the worst and most common fish-hobby item out there, so I say good on them for refusing to sell you goldfish to keep in it. Yes, I realize that you didn't actually intend to keep the goldfish in it, but how were they supposed to know that? You're holding a goldfish bowl and then ask to buy goldfish. Logical deduction. They may all be a bunch of idiots, but at least they're sort of showing that they sort of care about the well-being of their fish.


----------



## Dewdrop

Yeah it's good they care (concerning the goldfish & bowl) but if redstallion02 explained the goldfish weren't for the bowl and they still wouldn't sell them to him to because they didn't believe him, that's different.

I saw someone post once that they tried to buy fish and the employee ask what kind of fish he already had. He said something like pirannah of some real mean fish and they wouldn't sell to him even after he explained they wouldn't be in the same tank. They didn't believe him. I think it was because of his looks or way of dress. Anyway it's wrong. It's good they are concerned but they need to believe their customers (or at least pretend to believe them lol).

I dunno how I feel about the being 18yrs old to buy fish thing. Might be a good policy. Kids might buy fish they don't have permission from their parents to get or the means to keep them at home once they got them. On the other hand there are many young people really into fish. They've kept fish alot longer than I have and know alot more about them then I do or than store employees do so should they be denied buying fish because they don't have an adult with them? That don't seem right either.

It really does my heart good to see kids and teens so into fish. As bad as it's got out there in the world, I think it's GREAT when younger people find fish for a hobby.


----------



## SinisterKisses

Yeah, I agree...not sure that they should refuse to sell fish to someone who isn't 18. By the time I hit that age, I had already been keeping fish for 10 years, and cichlids for about 5. Most of the pet store employees around here know not to question me at this point though, lol.


----------



## lab911

I would talk with a manager of that department or better yet the store manager and ask if this is a new policy. I know for a fact that Petsmart will not sell hamsters, birds etc. to anyone under the age of 18 because that person must sign a legal contract and to do so that person must be an adult. That is a national law. As far as fish I have never had to sign anything to buy so I would assume that you would not need to be 18 years old to purchase a fish from Petsmart.


----------



## Marconis

What really bothers me, is that I was talking to my friend about fish while I was waiting for the employee to finish helping a customer. He'd tell me, "Why not this one?" and I'd explain why I couldn't get it and things like that. I thought maybe from that she'd see I was caring but whatever.


----------



## boostspike

18+ ...first tobacco, then spray paint.. now fishes..  what is this world coming to..

the sad thing is they'll sell an oscar to some idiot whose gonna put it in a 10g. but its okay cuz he's 18+


----------



## squalls

I think it may have to do with some of the fish fighting that has been going on. I heard from a few sources that college students were buying betas to fight each other and taking bets as well. This hit the news and I believe the people involved were brought up on charges.

Just my thoughts on the topic, thanks for reading.


----------



## rgr4475

If your old enough to drive (16 or 17) then you should be able to buy a freakin fish. Last time I checked this is America. I would put the blame of this on pissed off parents of kids who bring home unwanted fish. A phone call gets placed to petsmart management saying "why did you sell this fish to my 15 yr old son, blah blah" So multiply that by all of the petsmarts across the country and hence, a new policy.

I use to be a manager for Dick's Sporting Goods. I actually had a mom call me and complain that I sold her 13 yr old son a $149.99 baseball bat. She said that the cashier should of known that a 13 yr old boy couldn't afford a bat that expensive. I politely told her that its not our job to determine what kids can and cannot afford. Anyway, my point is some parents are willing to put the blame on everyone else except their own child.


----------



## 12pointer

I remember when I was 8 I purcashed my first tank I use to ride my bike to the LFS and put money on the 29 gallon setup that I had in layaway. When it was paid off my mom drove me up there and picked it up for me. I still have that tank, 32yrs later and its still running.

I personly think its BS that they would refuse to sell up and comming hobbyist fish. Yes some people have gone the wrong way by buying fish for fighting them for profit. If the young people can't buy from petsmarts what makes them think their stopping them from buying fish, they can just go to a LFS who will most likely be willing to sell fish to them.

Thats the problem with the world today. Its ok for a 12yr old to sit in the wood with a gun and shoot a deer but they can't buy a fish unless their 18.

PS... Petsmart sucks anyway


----------



## DMWave45

Yes i agree that it's a shame kids can't buy fish at some stores. I know I have been buying fish and supplies since I was 13 and I spent about $1000 of my own 14 year old money to buy a big tank and complete setup. I can't imagine how dissapointed I would have been to have them tell me that I can't spend my own money on something I love.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace

I had that happen to me when I was 14 at Petco... So instead in the past 5 years, I've spent over $12,000 at a different store. But what do they care? They're a national corporation that can afford to lose a customer here and there. SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL FISH STORES! They are a dying breed, and we can't live without them. They are a source of knowledge and really cool stuff!! Infinitely better than petco or petsmart can ever be. That day when I was 14 was the day I stopped even going to those places to look at fish, and looking back, I'm happy about it, because I probably would have had a lot of tank crashes in the past few years from buying from them... Is it worth to pay a few extra pennies to go to an lfs and get some good advice along with your purchase?? You bet it is.


----------



## dwarfpike

Some local fish stores are the same way though. I know at the pet store I worked at starting at age 15, we didn't sell any land pets to people under 18. This was back in 93-98. Huge fish like oscars, arrowanas, ect and such were at our discression (sp.?). Mostly becuase the manager was tired of parents bring pets back including fish and yelling at us for selling to underage kiddies. Even though some of us knew what we were doing at that age, the majority don't.


----------



## CDMOK

Hmmm.

I work at PetSmart and we don't have any policy, or talk of any policy, about having to be 18 to buy fish. But state-by-state rules vary quite a bit, I'd imagine.

Even with the small animals like hamsters and such, the "minor" age is only 14.

That is strange. I do put my fish customers through a rigorous line of questions (and I _will_ refuse service to them if they don't have the proper set-up/attitude), but never banned them based on age.

Chain stores are a drag, I know. It's very easy to lose sight of the health of the animal for the sake of the store, but my individual store is full of people who are genuine animal lovers and quite knowledgeable about the kiddos we keep. I would definitely prefer to score a job at a LFS, but this is good for now. Sorry you got jipped!


----------



## straitjacketstar

fishoverlivingspace said:


> I had that happen to me when I was 14 at Petco... So instead in the past 5 years, I've spent over $12,000 at a different store. But what do they care? They're a national corporation that can afford to lose a customer here and there.


That's not the way they think. They (corporate) think they're covering themselves from loss with these policies but not necessarily true. They want to act like they care long enough to let people think they care but not so long that they lose money cause of it.
I don't think you've ever seen a training video of what they think the average petsmart shopper is but believe me it's not a pretty picture. They're selling to and appeasing the "average petsmart shopper". While you and me think, they'll sell to a 25 year old idiot who wants to cram an oscar into a 20 gallon tank they won't sell to a 17 year old with a properly cycled 55 (not the magical 3 day cycling process pestmart recommends) who wants some yellow labs and red zebras - their "average shopper" thinks, they're trying to stop irresponsible kids from buying fish and possibly torturing and killing them.
It's been 3 years since I first heard PetSmart had a 18+ policy on buying fish and i don't know how old the policy actually is but I remember buying my first mbuna there when I was 14.
When I asked an employee about the policy at one particular store they said they were *enforcing* it because some local highschool kids had been buying feeders and letting them out into the shopping center fountains and the fish were dying.
I thought, "well that sucks", on both accounts.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace

Obviously I realize what the purpose for their policies is. However, in my situation, it turned out to be a major loss on their part. No one seems to be able to realize that age is rarely a measure of responsibility, but rather how long we've been in this world. On an average, maybe there is a correlation between age and responsibility, but this is just one of those things in which there are individuals that are very far away from the average, whether it be above or below. Also, its not only a question of responsibility, but knowledge, and there's plenty of smart, knowledgeable kids out there.

As one who really hates to see fish in an inhospitable environment, I can somewhat understand the reasons for this policy, and for me, it had never been too difficult just to come into the store with my mom or dad and get the fish with them, and it tended to work out just fine, since I needed them to give me a ride there anyway. However, the fact that all they go by is age is ridiculous. Many times at PetSmart, they won't question someone about the pet they are purchasing just because they are 18+, and therefore must have the "wisdom" to accommodate these fish. As an employee at an lfs, I tend to simply ask questions about their home aquariums in a non-accusatory manner regardless of age. If they speak with some know-how, then I don't see a need for quite so much questioning, and if they appear clueless, I avoid selling them anything live. That's how it should be.


----------



## CDMOK

I agree that going by age ONLY is wrong.

However, I do think younger buyers are typically less informed. This is my own experience working in a large-chain pet store. But it's also true that the majority of buyers - all ages - are uninformed, and I question that way before I even think about their age.

Like I said, Oklahoma PetSmarts don't have an age policy on fish. But even if we did, I tend to find ways around those things for people who have proper set-ups :thumb: And, like I said, I gladly refuse fish to people who _dont_. It's unfortunate, age discrimination, but it has it's reasons. Personally I wish they'd only go by experience and current set-up for the desired fish - but since we all know the corporate end isn't willing to put employees through the training of recognizing what is good and what isn't, the age limits are their way of minimizing animal abuse.

In OK, we actually go through very rigorous training. But I know it wasn't always that way. Apparently before they hired me, the store was aquired by new management that put into motion the months-long training program and employee requirements (must own pets and for a certain amount of time). All the employees had never really been trained or cared to be, so a lot of them ended up leaving. Now we have newer people with a lot more knowledge and a lot more passion for our animals and customers. It's probably a rare case, but we are surprising NOT your typical Petco/PetSmart.

Again, I'm sorry that you were turned away. I do wish they would have looked into your individual situation rather than just shooing you away because of your age. I have met some 40 year olds who are just as clueless as a 12 year old. Age shouldn't be the first concern.


----------



## Joels fish

Perhaps a questionaire of some sort to gage to customers knowledge would be a good way to go . Maybe a 20 question quiz over things like tank maintenence , water parameters , general compatability , filtration, ect. Something to give both parties an idea as to whether or not a purchase is advisable irregardless of age . Knowledge is the key in this hobby ,not age.


----------



## CDMOK

Unfortunately, I don't think corporate is willing to implement anything like that. It would take so much time and turn so many customers away.. you know?

But in a perfect world, yes.

We DO make them sign contracts promising to do certain things/buy certain things, but no one reads or enforces the fine print.


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Im 16 and if they would have pulled that with me then I would have had a few strong words to say then told them I would go spend my money somewhere different!

And I like it when those idiots that work there tell somebody something like sure a 5gall is big enough for a 5" goldfish and I walk right behind them and tell the person otherwise!
The workers always look kind of p****d that they just lost a sale!

I never return to places like that because I been told I cant spend *my* money and feel disrespected!

Im 16 but I look like Im like 14 so people always treat me like I dont have a brain and IDK about you all but I dont like it! I like being treated like I know what I want and have only experienced actual respect at one LFS so I keep going back!

As I said it makes me feel *Disrespected*!

EDIT: I just read the one about the 'quiz' thing and again I would never go back. It would make me feel as though they suggested Im stupid when most adults that go in there are going to put zebras angels and neon tetras together! Again I would feel as though the staff think I dont know how to run my tanks!

It should be judged by knowledge!!! *NOT* *AGE*!!


----------



## dwarfpike

Our LFS policy had nothing to do with kids not knowing their stuff, after all I was 15 when I started in the fish room afterall.

It was becuase we were tired of parents bringing pets back and yelling at us for letting kids buy pets. Blaming us for their bad parenting. Unfortunately it happened enough that they just shut it down to all minors.

If they woulda told people it's becuase kiddies don't know their stuff I woulda walked! :lol:


----------



## fishoverlivingspace

Good point. how hard can it be for a kid to come in the store with their parents and pick it up on the weekend? I know what it was like... my parents didn't mind me having fish, but I didn't want them to know how much I was spending on them, so I went by myself, or had them drop me off and go shopping somewhere else, also because I tended to look around in there for a couple hours :lol: . It just sucks when you want to have a hobby of your own, but mommy and daddy have to tag along to make sure you don't get hurt when you're going to buy your fish. If I always went to a store with policies like that as a kid, I probably wouldn't have had nearly as many fish, because my parents would only bring me there every so often, because it wasn't something that they were interested in or eager to go do, although they did enjoy looking at them once I had them in the tanks  .


----------



## Desi&lt;3

My Mom hates it when I ask to go because I want to look around and talk to people and trade fish and get them to drop prices. The whole time shes walking behind me going "Can we go? Are you done yet? Why do we have to wait for help? That fish is pretty (a platy in a cichlid tank, ha, I can see it now)!" So one day I just told her to go shopping and she has never entered the store again!

I would hate if she would have to go with me!

My parents are the same way, hate the buying process, then sit there and watch them for hours! What the heck???!!!?!??!


----------



## CichlidAndrew

My local petsmart is the same why. i just dont understand it because I talk to some of the employees and they do not have any idea what they are talking about. I have no experience with this policy at my lfs stores. I wish my parents would just drop me off. Man i cant wait untill I can drive! But I also agree it should be on knowledge. I dont know how you would go about determining someones knowledge however. But even some of the people at the largest lfs are idiots. I talked to a guy who didnt even know that there were gobies in lake tanganyika. Oh well, just deal with it I guess :roll:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

:lol: its been so funny reaading this topic.. just for kicks i went with my friend who drives and i went to petco.. started to tell the guy if i can have some convicts.. ( was going to buy them for my friends new 45 gallon tank ) but i am 15 years old so he started to look at me wierd... when the manager started to talk to the guy and they finally came over and said " are your parents with you ?" man i just started to laugh.. i told them is it necessary for them to be here... they of course said that i need parents permission to buy a fish.. but my friend came and said that they were for him.. he is 20.. :lol: its funny i cant believe it they should be happy someone is actually trying to save their fish they are in a ugly 25 gallon all with algae like 50 plecos with 20 black convicts... and 3 feeders the size of a thumb... but i agree as "underaged" i cant buy a stinkin fish.. come on what has society come to.. first alcahol... then smoking.. now fish .. whats next.. cant buy candy without parents there? or cant go to the bathroom without being watched by an adult... 
victor


----------



## Joels fish

> EDIT: I just read the one about the 'quiz' thing and again I would never go back. It would make me feel as though they suggested Im stupid when most adults that go in there are going to put zebras angels and neon tetras together! Again I would feel as though the staff think I dont know how to run my tanks!


 The purpose of that quiz would be to alert an employee when they were dealing with someone that didn't know how to run their tanks, not the other way round. In any case it was simply a suggestion . 
The fact that young hobbyists are being "carded" to buy fish is completely rediculous. All the more reason to support your LFS.


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Instead of a quiz how about some simple question like:
What fish do you have? (tell if they know about compatibility)
What are your parameters? (tell if they know check or even read pH ect.)

There are tons of other simple questions to ask (kindly) without a straight stupidity quiz! Get what Im saying? I would rather have a preson casually ask me questions in an interested way w/o handing me a pop quiz (I have enough of those in school thank you very much)!!


----------



## Joels fish

> Instead of a quiz how about some simple question like:
> What fish do you have? (tell if they know about compatibility)
> What are your parameters? (tell if they know check or even read pH ect.)
> 
> There are tons of other simple questions to ask (kindly) without a straight stupidity quiz! Get what Im saying? I would rather have a preson casually ask me questions in an interested way w/o handing me a pop quiz (I have enough of those in school thank you very much)!!


What you are suggesting here is the same thing I did Desi<3 , only verbal instead of written. :lol: Lots of LFS already do this and many chain stores try to do it as well , only the folks at the chains generaly don't know what their talking about IME. The Idea for a quiz was aimed towards the chain stores employies, and would naturaly involve some trianing on their part as well. Not that any of that matters much cause it's not like they'll do that sort of thing anyway. Besides even if they did I would be impressed that one of those big chains was making an effort to help insure the well being of the wet pets they sell. Any way you look at it though it's still better than having to prove your 18+ years old to buy a guppy for petes sake.


----------



## Desi&lt;3

LOL I was like, Umm if somebody handed me a quiz I would just tell them to shove it up their *beep* and walk out!

There was no way I would ever take the quiz. Like i said a few friendly questions are fine with me, you know, if you just sound interested then its fine w/ me!


----------



## 12pointer

CDMOK said:


> In OK, we actually go through very rigorous training. But I know it wasn't always that way. Apparently before they hired me, the store was aquired by new management that put into motion the months-long training program and employee requirements (must own pets and for a certain amount of time). All the employees had never really been trained or cared to be, so a lot of them ended up leaving. Now we have newer people with a lot more knowledge and a lot more passion for our animals and customers. It's probably a rare case, but we are surprising NOT your typical Petco/PetSmart.


Sorry to say this but I don't see how you can say you go through a rigorous training at petsmarts. The petsmart here in my area of Michigan have no clue of their animals. When I go in there and look at the 5 or 6 different cichlids that they carry which are Mbuna's mixed with Mbuna's or hormone peocks with different peacocks. They have no clue on the fish its self or the habitat or the diet. most of the time they ask me what the fish, habitat, and diets are. I don't think their asking because they think I don't know what I'm doing. I think their asking because they don't know what their doing. The petsmart in OK might be different but her in my area they suck. I would prefere to have someone to be able to answer my questions rather than ask me how to take care of the fish they have no clue about.


----------



## CDMOK

12pointer said:


> Sorry to say this but I don't see how you can say you go through a rigorous training at petsmarts.


I can say that, because _we do_. At least, I did. I won't argue that prior experience doesn't aid in my capability to help customers.

But, as I've come to notice lately, it doesn't matter how much training or how many years you've been with the company, knowledge is a choice and a lot of people are too lazy to take the steps to gather it.

Last week I had a woman come in to me and say, "I just bought these fish, and they just huddle together in the corner. Parrot somethings.."
"Blood parrots?"
"Cute ones, like red?" 
"And, they're... in a 10 gallon, correct?"

Turns out, my _manager_ had sold her a pair of blood parrots, knowing full well she had a 10 gallon. She was almost in tears when I told her the genuine needs of the fish. She had fallen in love, and just wanted them to be happy. Upgrading wasn't an option due to space, the biggest she could go was a 20 gl. I convinced the woman to return them for the sake of the fish and get some smaller, not-so-cute fish.

Unfortunately - and I regret this because I am not sure whether or not the parrots would have had a better life in the 10 gallon - our policy is that all live returns, regardless of health, must be quarantined for 14 days before being put back on the main floor. Our quarantine tank is also our sick tank - which they only allow us to treat with minimal medication. Basically, it's a cesspool, and even healthy fish that are returned to us like those beautiful blood parrots have to go in there. They were returned two days ago, and have died since then. I wonder if I should have just let her keep them.

It's a job that requires much passion and apathy, all at once. If you get emotional, you'll be a wreck.

There have been many instances like this lately though with the hiring of new, untrained employees. I will probably be putting my two-weeks in shortly.

I feel this conflict in a lot of areas in my life: Try and stay with (corporation/organization/situation) in order to promote change or be realistic and realize no one cares and throw in the towel.

I don't know, guys. I wish it were possible for all lovers of the hobby to be able to make a living from these jobs so that the positions could be filled with knowledgeable and passionate people - but it's not possible. You know as well as I do that the majority of retail is filled with college students needing to make an extra buck. It's inevitable that they will be clueless, careless, and only in it for their four hour shift. You know?


----------



## emtbmike

I used to work for petsmart. there is no training at all. They told you to read the cards on the fish tags. They dont care if you know what you are talking about as long as you can sell there producta nd make the fat man rich.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace

CDMOK You know as well as I do that the majority of retail is filled with college students needing to make an extra buck. It's inevitable that they will be clueless said:


> Can't say I appreciate that comment too much at all. That's pretty much the same attitude everyone in this thread is speaking out against. I work at two different aquarium stores (one in my hometown and one in my college town) and I care more about the well-being of the fish and being informative to customers than most. I've had enough of ageism!


----------



## DMWave45

AGREED


----------



## CDMOK

fishoverlivingspace said:


> Can't say I appreciate that comment too much at all. That's pretty much the same attitude everyone in this thread is speaking out against. I work at two different aquarium stores (one in my hometown and one in my college town) and I care more about the well-being of the fish and being informative to customers than most. I've had enough of ageism!


Don't get defensive - _I'm_ a college student working at a pet store.

I am being realistic. Yes, you and I care - but the fact is that retail, regardless of what specialty, is geared towards younger people who need part-time work. There are always exceptions, but generally people just want some cash, even at specialty stores like PetSmart.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace

Just because you're criticizing your own group doesn't mean that I can't defend my work ethic and knowledge. I understand that there are irresponsible people out there, but they are represented in every age group around, and there's no need to decide in which age group it occurs more. Why is it that racism, sexism, and all other forms of discrimination are looked down upon and condemned, but ageism is perfectly fine? 
The point of this thread was to point out how ridiculous it is that large chain pet stores have ridiculous policies about age, and while it may seem that they are looking down on young kids as unknowledgeable(maybe that is true), but the main point of it is that they don't want to have to deal with the angry parents who didn't want their kids bringing home new pets or spending their money on "childish" hobbies. 
Yes, kids often know more than their adult-hobbyist counterparts, and yes, kids and college students are often more immature and irresponsible than their adult counterparts, but it works both ways! Therefore, this discussion is pretty futile, considering age has very little correlation to responsibility.


----------



## CDMOK

I disagree with you, but I respect your view point. All I ask is that you do the same for me.

However, I do envy your ability to work in two aquarium stores :lol:


----------



## under_control

12pointer said:


> I remember when I was 8 I purcashed my first tank I use to ride my bike to the LFS and put money on the 29 gallon setup that I had in layaway. When it was paid off my mom drove me up there and picked it up for me. I still have that tank, 32yrs later and its still running.
> 
> I personly think its BS that they would refuse to sell up and comming hobbyist fish. Yes some people have gone the wrong way by buying fish for fighting them for profit. If the young people can't buy from petsmarts what makes them think their stopping them from buying fish, they can just go to a LFS who will most likely be willing to sell fish to them.
> 
> Thats the problem with the world today. Its ok for a 12yr old to sit in the wood with a gun and shoot a deer but they can't buy a fish unless their 18.
> 
> PS... Petsmart sucks anyway


The reality in your argument is your are upset between the differences of state governments and private businesses. if a private company wants make age a requirement, they can. As to whether they have actually done this here and it wasn't just an overzealous employee is a different issue.

Honestly, your example has ironies. In every state I've ever seen of, a 12 year old who goes hunting has to have a few requirements: hunter's safety course, parents have to sign application, parents have to be with during hunt.

How bout apply those to fish, since you readily compared them. MOST of the people who buy fish under 18 are likely to do things hastily. I did, my friends did, random strangers i meet today do. Just because a select few have proven very capable doesn't mean all are. This is the first thing petsmart has ever done that has made sense to me.


----------



## LJ

> age has very little correlation to responsibility


Really?!?


----------



## fishoverlivingspace

Yes, really. I really don't have anything else to say about it. There are plenty of irresponsible adults and plenty of responsible teenagers. That's the bottom line. Just because maybe there are more adults that have learned a little bit of responsibility than teenagers doesn't imply that adults are more responsible than teenagers. It implies that there is very little correlation between age and responsibility. Very little means just that: very little. SOME, but not much at all.


----------



## football mom

This has been an interesting thread. Although it has been a long time since I was under 18, I can appreciate the frustration of the young person who takes the hobby seriously. On the other hand, I don't see that being over 18 has anything to do with responsibility. I have been glared at many times by a petstore employee when I have butted right in to a "sales pitch" to say,
"You know, those fish just might not work out together", or "How big is your tank? You really need a big tank for those fish". I have no problem at all interjecting my opionions on complete strangers. Usually the prospective buyer will actually listen to what I have to say. And for the most part, they are clueles! I always direct them to a fish forum, or suggest they look on the internet. If just one person takes the advice to heart, maybe one fish will have a chance at a better life.
j


----------



## LJ

> there is very little correlation between age and responsibility


Agree to disagree. I think there is a very strong correlation.

Either way, it's well within Petsmart's rights to impose this rule. I don't know that it will help the fish very much, but that is not Petsmart's objective, at least not their main objective. They want to help their image.

It is what it is. Does anyone know if there are age restrictions for purchasing dogs or cats?


----------



## Joels fish

Every pet shop I've been to has a 18+ policy for dogs , cats , birds , ect.. And yesterday I was at a local Superpetz, and they've imposed an 18+ policy for purchasing Bettas. There was a sign right above the display stating so. I asked the kid who was netting my new Ottos about it and he said it was to keep kids from trying to make them fight. Guess the rumor has gotten around.


----------



## DMWave45

I think there is a strong correlation between age and responsibility also. But, just because people 18+ or 30+ HAVE more responsibiblity doesn't make them any more inclined to BE responsible. A person will pretty much be as responsible as they are going to be their whole life. it's just a 15 year old kid's responsibilities are usually a lot less than a 25 year old's. Thus, making it hard to measure.


----------



## CDMOK

LJ said:


> Does anyone know if there are age restrictions for purchasing dogs or cats?


LJ,

PetSmart doesn't outright sell cats or dogs because of euthanasia problems, but we do constant adoptions. The age requirements would be up to the individual organizations, but I would assume they have some restrictions.


----------



## LJ

Maybe responsibility is not the right word. I believe that adults have better decision making ability than children, on average.

I think it's a good rule. I don't think a child should be able to purchase a dog, and I don't think a child should be able to purchase a fish either, without parental permission.

Perhaps 18 is too high though. I think 16 might be better.


----------



## juliusskinner

SinisterKisses said:


> Might be a new policy, I know I've heard talk of it before.


Sorry for the late reply but I'm with Petsmart as they do change their Petsmart return policy so often. If you bought a pet or pet product and not satisfied then it can be returned within 60 days of purchase and you will be refunded back in the same mode of payment. If you exceed 60 days return problem than still, you can return the product but you need to carry out valid id along with it. Returning product found on shipping defective or damage has a different time frame to return


----------



## football mom

I haven't visited C-F in a long time but this notification captured my attention. I think some of these rules are essentially "virtue signaling" so they can say to the animal right groups that they are trying. 
There is the dilemma that some younger teens are well-versed in aquaculture, and some adults are totally clueless. Just so you know, I am not defending the Box Stores in any way.


----------

